

Happy Developers are Good Developers - jdstraughan
http://www.grok-interactive.com/blog/happy-developers-are-good-developers/

======
Mithaldu
As a corrolary: Angry* developers are the most effective developers.

* angry at the code

------
bigd
please add "from the future" to the title - may 1st 2014?

